# Cleaning some Philly beers



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Last Saturday before I got the J. Rowens one of my Daugters friend's mom brought over these dirty philly bottles that a co worker had removed from a house he was cleaning out and gave them to her.  i volunteered to wash them and try to find out something for her. I also picked up a philly blob beer at a yardsale today for 50 cents.  Now I've mentioned this before but for some reason most Philly bottles, except kinds like Kennsington and TWD get very little respect although I've seen plenty of nice squats.  Your average beer is usually so common as to be only worth 50 cents.  People say its because there were so many Philly bottles, all I know is I can't even get the Philly boys to comment on the J.Rowens bottle, me and Rodney Dangerfield,..... twins!  Let's clean these up so we can get a better look at these cheesesteak washers.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

A soak overnight in an old fashioned tub should help.  I'll get to washing them tomorrow.  There are  three different Lowensteins, which otta be good, I was hoping they were doubles, but its better they're different.  The Orioles had John Lowenstein, maybe this was a great grandfather.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

While we're waiting to clean them philly prises lets go on a quick tour of the Walter's Art Gallery in downtown Baltimore.  My buddy Jerry and I (best buds since 1st grade) decided to get a little culture and went down to check out a traveling exhibit of old and unusual maps from all around the world.  Here's Jerry in one of the weaponry rooms.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

The amount of cool ancient stuff they have on display is amazing, and yes they have old glass.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

discription of above


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Some more


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

and description


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Glass weight


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

weight description


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

OK heading back home.........broken MD/PA crock pieces


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

One of my favorite things I've ever dug is this Welsh teapot lid with an E on it.  I dug this at my civil war belt buckle foundation and am almost certain that my vet's mom, Mrs. Ellis brought this over on the ship from Whales.  The dress is Welsh alone, not British.  You usually only find British hallmarks on Welsh immigrant china and this may be British made but definitely Welsh.  You can read about the buckle in this quest dig story on Eddy Brater, the Bottle Viking's site.  If you've never checked out his site, ignore my stuff and read his dig journals.  Besides being a great guy and pretty witty he has a great site and is the moderator for the Privy Digger Pit, a yahoo group site also worth checking out. 

 http://www.privydigger.com/steve.htm


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's the other side.  Notice they cut the decal?? in half.  Welsh were not supposed to be drinkers ( our Quarry workers were!) so what's the explaination for the big mug/stein above the fiqures on this side?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the mug over the head means he is (thinking) about drinking,not actually doing it []


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

[][][] Yeah looks like they have plenty of biscuits and are hoping somebody brought the beer!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Ahhh, that's more like it...At least  these nondug bottles still have good bails and stoppers, not like the yardsale bottle on the far left thats missing them and was probably dug.  My yardsale blob reads: CHAS F. HOELZLE/3524 MARKET ST/PHILA,PA.  Linda's bottles read:

 GEORGE GRIFFIN/star/CAMDEN, N.J.

 ANTHONY J. NOERPEL/ 27th & HUNTINGDON STS w/stopper to match.

 same as above but with LOWENSTEIN stopper

 FRANK J. BENDER/ MINERSVILLE, PA

 REGISTERED above slugplate I. LOWENSTEIN./ FAMILY LIQUORS/PHILA, PA. 

 I. LOWENSTEIN/ FAMILY LIQUORS/ PHILA, PA./ REGISTERED below

 I. LOWENSTEIN/ 8 OZ/ FAMILY LIQUORS/ PHILA, PA.


----------

